# Fly-fishing Tattoos?



## TheDuke33

I really want to get another tattoo, something to do with fly-fishing. Anyone have any ideas or fly-fishing tattoos themselves? I was thinking just a dry-fly silhouette, fly rods in an X, maybe a river scene with a few mayflies flying in the air. One of my buddy's already got the G Loomis logo so that's out. Any brainstormed ideas, creative or ridiculous, would be great, I'm going to get it soon and will post pictures as soon as I get it. :help:


----------



## Firemedic

I always thought about getting a back piece of a nice peaceful scenic river, with me in the middle of it. You'll know what you want when you see it. Just don't be over-zealous to get one. I have done that...... A few times.


----------



## QuackerWhacker

Don't forget something, these things are kinda permanent. What seemed like a great idea 15 years ago in the Army.......not so good now.:yikes:


----------



## ESOX

I have lots of fly fishing tattoos and piercings.
They usually go away within a couple of days, but some have left permanent scars.



Damn wind.


----------



## contrary2ordinary

I say go big or go home.


----------



## flyfishinchristian

TheDuke33 said:


> I really want to get another tattoo, something to do with fly-fishing. Anyone have any ideas or fly-fishing tattoos themselves? I was thinking just a dry-fly silhouette, fly rods in an X, maybe a river scene with a few mayflies flying in the air. One of my buddy's already got the G Loomis logo so that's out. Any brainstormed ideas, creative or ridiculous, would be great, I'm going to get it soon and will post pictures as soon as I get it. :help:



Moldy Chum has some tattoo examples occasionally: 
http://moldychum.typepad.com/moldy_chum/fish_tatts/index.html

These guys have a fish tat gallery:
http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/index.jsp


----------



## Beaglernr

I fished with a guide some time ago that had a small fish tattooed on the inside of his arm, it was 20 inches from the tip of his finger and he used it to measure fish.


----------



## TheDuke33

That's some good advice, firemedic. I won't rush in to it, hopefully something creative will come to me. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## axisgear

TheDuke33 said:


> I really want to get another tattoo, something to do with fly-fishing. Anyone have any ideas or fly-fishing tattoos themselves? I was thinking just a dry-fly silhouette, fly rods in an X, maybe a river scene with a few mayflies flying in the air. One of my buddy's already got the G Loomis logo so that's out. Any brainstormed ideas, creative or ridiculous, would be great, I'm going to get it soon and will post pictures as soon as I get it. :help:


Get a "Royal coachman" on the ring finger of your left hand just about where a wedding band may rest. That way your future bride will know what comes first![I wish I had done this;learn from my mistake young one!!!!!!]

Just a suggestion.


----------



## LostnHungry

Dude...excellent choice, I thought I was the only one that wanted a fly-fishing tattoo. You know what I wanted for a while was a silhouette of a guy fishing, you know broad bill, line flying, just the silhouette--on my upper chest near the front of my shoulder...and then the line goes over the top of my shoulder to my upper back, where a fish is leaping out of the water for a nice looking fly, like a mural or what a fishing print would look like. I guess the underwater part and the fish should be color though. I don't know, but fly fishing is such a large part of my life that I figured it was the only thing besides marine tattoos that I could really call part of me. Good luck.


----------



## LostnHungry

axisgear said:


> Get a "Royal coachman" on the ring finger of your left hand just about where a wedding band may rest. That way your future bride will know what comes first![I wish I had done this;learn from my mistake young one!!!!!!]


Excellent idea. Although I'd be afraid of my employers or clients seeing it.


----------



## Jackster1

I have one cartoon, or piece of someone elses 'art' on on my left wristbone. I got before they were cool... back in the '60's.
Other than that, I saw no ned to gild the lily or try to improve on perfection!


----------



## TheDuke33

I had an inspiration last night. When I caught this fish up on the South Branch of the Au Sable, it was one of the "addiction inspiring" moments of my fly-fishing life. Caught it on a Trico during one of those 11 a.m. 'cloud-like' hatches. It was the first fish I caught on a Trico, and something about that morning that made it so memorable, everything was just so tranquil and heavenly. I re-live that moment in my head rather often. I wondered if it would be possible to do like a black-and-white sketch of this picture, maybe with a little color on the fish. It'd probably be on my left arm or shoulder blade. Too bad it's a camera phone pic.


----------



## kype138

I've thought of this same issue for years, since I was 18 or 19 (31 now).
I had drawn up numerous designs, mostly large circle hooks (or maori hooks), koi or carp sillhouettes, fish skeletons, etc, but never could justify spending the money to get one done. I was planning on something big (at least 5-6" across) in between my shoulder blades, middle of my back, etc.
I'm glad I waited, as that space is now occupied by a large angel, along with the name and footprints of my first son, who we lost far too early. 

I'm still kicking the fish-theme idea around, especially now that I've got the urge to get another - it'll have to be lower down, mid-back. Remember to plan ahead, since the urge for ink becomes much more noticeable after your first. 

If you'd like any ideas, or sketches, email me.

Tight lines!


----------



## bucketmouthhauler

Heres mine I decided on a damselfly when I was 18 cause you always see tons on the troutstreams. I figured everytime I looked down it would take me back to those day fishing certain small rivers where I learned to flyfish. 11 years later and I still don't regret getting this one. I also plan on a brook trout soon to cover up another one I have that I don't really like that much. I wouldn't mind the brookie coming up to hit a stimulater.


----------



## bucketmouthhauler




----------



## initforfun

I know a great tatt artist who did my walleye tatt. He's done all 12 of my tatts. Not expensive either. Pic of walleye in my gallery. PM me if you want info. But yeah cool idea for fly fishing tatt.


----------



## [email protected]

The G loomis fish would be pretty sweet!


----------



## Jackster1

Here's how a friend put it when she tired of her cartoons, 'a permanent reminder of a temporary feeling'.


----------



## WeimsRus

TheDuke33, since you apparently have already gotten that pict. to your computer, if you have a picture program you can edit to the size you are looking for and convert it to a black and white for a pattern to take with you. A good artist can add the color and detail you want from a color copy. Just a rule of thumb for younger people, don't put a tat in a place that can't be easily covered in hot weather. You might someday want to look good for a family photo.


----------

